# Stone And Wood Pacific Ale



## Adam Howard (20/12/10)

Saw this stuff on tap at Beer Deluxe last Thursday night so I grabbed a pot. Outstanding. Probably the BEST smelling beer I have ever consumed.


----------



## haysie (20/12/10)

pound for pound the best micro beers in Australia. What was the diff between say their galaxy draught and this one?


----------



## Frank (20/12/10)

Same beer, new name.


----------



## MarkBastard (20/12/10)

Boston said:


> Same beer, new name.



Good, the draught name always annoyed me.


----------



## dmac80 (20/12/10)

Adamski29 said:


> Saw this stuff on tap at Beer Deluxe last Thursday night so I grabbed a pot. Outstanding. Probably the BEST smelling beer I have ever consumed.



Yeah, i had a few schooners of this (draught ale) when i was in Byron Bay recently, it was awesome. My Dad and brother in law thought i was a bit odd having my nose stuck in my beer all night....


----------



## TedAu (20/12/10)

Found this at the New Sydney Hotel a couple of Friday's ago.

Probably couldn't handle more than one or two in a session but Loved it


----------



## Adam Howard (20/12/10)

I think they have changed more than the name. I loved the Draught Ale but this seems to step up the aroma, maybe it was just VERY fresh.


----------



## Hargie (21/12/10)

Adamski29 said:


> I think they have changed more than the name. I loved the Draught Ale but this seems to step up the aroma, maybe it was just VERY fresh.




...Glad you like the beer mate, we have changed absolutely nothing but the name....we have been having a massive few weeks trying to keep up to the xmas rush...this is grand final week as Brad and I keep saying to each other, so thankfully we are match fit and injury free...game on....

...Thanks again for all the support from everybody on AHB this year, we here all appreciate it :beerbang: ...we had quite a few of you guys come and visit and the pleasure was all ours...thanks for speading the word...

...merry xmas , happy new and good brewing to you all...

Cheers
Scott 
S&W


----------



## mwd (21/12/10)

Picked up a 6 pack today from the local Dan's. Very nice beer could do with more bitterness for my taste but still a fine drop. Good aroma even from bottles.


----------



## Adam Howard (21/12/10)

Hargie said:


> ...Glad you like the beer mate, we have changed absolutely nothing but the name....we have been having a massive few weeks trying to keep up to the xmas rush...this is grand final week as Brad and I keep saying to each other, so thankfully we are match fit and injury free...game on....
> 
> ...Thanks again for all the support from everybody on AHB this year, we here all appreciate it :beerbang: ...we had quite a few of you guys come and visit and the pleasure was all ours...thanks for speading the word...
> 
> ...



Well I had it first in the Little Creatures Dining Hall back when a few kegs got emptied there, then again on tap at the Beer Expo. Since then I've only had it in bottles, maybe it was changing back to tap that stepped up the character. Outstanding beer. Inspired me to use Galaxy but haven't got as strong a passionfruit out of it as you guys have. Although I haven't dry hopped yet.

Will be buying a case for Xmas/NY. Top drop.


----------



## Supra-Jim (21/12/10)

Had a sixer of this recently and it was a very nice beer. Very light and refreshing. Could have had a touch more bitterness to really set it off.

Cheers SJ


----------



## .DJ. (22/12/10)

the sixer I had was pretty ordinary to be honest. Very little hop aroma or flavour..

I did buy it from Dan's though...

However, on tap, BRILLIANT!


----------



## argon (22/12/10)

bought some last night for xmas day... never had it in the bottle, only on tap... brilliant big aroma. 

Shared it recently with some non-beer appreciating types. They thought it was brilliant at first and amazed by the big passionfruit aroma... but they all left around a third of the glass. Each saying it was a little too hard to get through, too sweet/cloying after some prompting. Not my opinion, i'll drink it all day, but an interesting observation from megaswill drinkers anyway. They then moved onto the typical "premium lager" crap. Slamming it down fast and cold.

Each to their own i guess


----------



## enuun (22/12/10)

Oh man I missed this.
was in melbourne a week ago and all the micro they had then was Mclaren Vale


----------



## Gar (22/12/10)

Hargie said:


> ...Glad you like the beer mate, we have changed absolutely nothing but the name....we have been having a massive few weeks trying to keep up to the xmas rush...this is grand final week as Brad and I keep saying to each other, so thankfully we are match fit and injury free...game on....
> 
> ...Thanks again for all the support from everybody on AHB this year, we here all appreciate it :beerbang: ...we had quite a few of you guys come and visit and the pleasure was all ours...thanks for speading the word...
> 
> ...



Absolutely love your beers mate, I was in Harvey Bay last weekend and was pleasantly supprised to find your draught/pacific ale available at the restaurant we dined in, went down quite a treat with my gigantic rack of bourbon glazed ribs mmmmmmmmn :icon_drool2: 

Hope things keep on growing for you guys :kooi:


----------



## argon (23/12/10)

Ended up having one last night... aroma is definitely the feature of this beer. Great summer thirst quencher, i do prefer this on tap though... seems to be a little fresher than the Dan's bottled version... looking forward to a few more on xmas day


----------



## BrenosBrews (23/12/10)

enuun said:


> Oh man I missed this.
> was in melbourne a week ago and all the micro they had then was Mclaren Vale



You were in Melbourne and the only micro you could find was McLaren Vale???


----------



## bum (23/12/10)

I read it as being that mclaren was the only micro on tap at Beer Deluxe.

Which is a pretty shabby state of affairs.


----------



## Cocko (23/12/10)

.DJ. said:


> the sixer I had was pretty ordinary to be honest. Very little hop aroma or flavour..



Same here...

The time I had it on tap was the same result - Sorry.

Each to their own.

Best of luck tho!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## /// (23/12/10)

Can you hear a tree scream when it falls over in a forest? Can you hear a keg sing as it blows out @Hartspub? Thanks to Scotty, Brad, Rick, Jamie and Ross for some horrifically good beer.

Scotty


----------



## Jimbeer (23/12/10)

I'm heading to Byron bay over new years and can't wait to have a few of these fresh. I imagine in the humidity if Byron bay these are going to go down a treat.


----------



## Cocko (23/12/10)

Jimbeer said:


> I'm heading to Byron bay over new years and can't wait to have a few of these fresh. I imagine in the humidity if Byron bay these are going to go down a treat.



Make sure you get to 'Byron Bay' Brewery too!

Some awesome beer on tap!... If you want fresh that is...


----------



## Jimbeer (23/12/10)

I will definitely head down there too. This trip just keeps getting better and better. Great beers in a great surrounding.


----------



## Cocko (23/12/10)

Jimbeer said:


> I will definitely head down there too. This trip just keeps getting better and better. Great beers in a great surrounding.




Don't forget your djembe either... very important!


----------



## Jimbeer (23/12/10)

Haha. I'll drum out a few tunes in the beach. Maybe start a hippy drum circle


----------



## Hargie (24/12/10)

/// said:


> Can you hear a tree scream when it falls over in a forest? Can you hear a keg sing as it blows out @Hartspub? Thanks to Scotty, Brad, Rick, Jamie and Ross for some horrifically good beer.
> 
> Scotty



...Thanks mate , Hope you guys have a ripper xmas , thanks to you & Harts for all your support over the year...Cheers


----------



## Screwtop (24/12/10)

Scott, this is a great beer! Have bought a number of 6ers now, both for my own enjoyment and to bring out when megaswill drinkers visit. Well marketed either as Draught Ale or Pacific, no mention of scarey wheat :lol: A great new age micro brewed ale, my experience has been that it has been really well accepted by mainstream drinkers, a fantastic beer for the Aussie summer.

Well done Stone and Wood!

Screwy


----------



## Hargie (24/12/10)

...Thanks Screwy, make sure you let me know if you're ever heading down our way...thanks for the comments...the only 'scarey wheats' are the ones i brew at home for the crew..there's always some in fridge should you visit....enjoy your xmas mate :icon_cheers: 

Cheers 
Scott


----------



## beerbog (24/12/10)

I had a six pack of Stone & Wood Draught ale last night, couldn't get over the aroma and taste of the galaxy. Passionfruit gold!!!!

I will definately be putting down an all galaxy brew soon, ale malt, crystal, wheat with bittering and flavour galaxy hops. :beerbang:


----------



## haysie (24/12/10)

Gibbo1 said:


> I had a six pack of Stone & Wood Draught ale last night, couldn't get over the aroma and taste of the galaxy. Passionfruit gold!!!!
> 
> I will definately be putting down an all galaxy brew soon, ale malt, crystal, wheat with bittering and flavour galaxy hops. :beerbang:



I have had a few dips at it now, unsuccessfully. I think I over complicated things w/crystal and aroma hops.
Wifey picked me up a box y`day, I struggle to find the crystal malt. My next go will be 2 base malts only (wheat and pilsner), bittered to about 35ibu with some controlled late hopping, galaxy of course. I only have 1272 on hand most times, so thats my yeast of choice.
If I get it close I hope to bring a bottle or 2 on our next holiday to Byron............ late March.
My stubbies are ex Dan`s with a best before July 2011, I get a huge galaxy hit. The carbonation is def high side IMO, another thing I may need to alter.
I`ll be ripping off a few lids tomorrow whilst woofing down a few prawns and a big big bbq snapper (caught my oneself)
A beer thats excellent. Well made fellas. Merry Xmas

edit... i forgot to mention.... hate the plastic labels, I bake my bottles and then just store them under an aluminium foil cap,,, that plastic stuff burns and stinks right tthru the oven and bottles.


----------



## Hargie (24/12/10)

...haysie...love ya work..love ya comments...can't you just peel the labels off...??

...let me know when you're coming up and i'll show you around the brewery...

Cheers 
Scott


----------



## MattC (24/12/10)

haysie said:


> edit... i forgot to mention.... hate the plastic labels, I bake my bottles and then just store them under an aluminium foil cap,,, that plastic stuff burns and stinks right tthru the oven and bottles.



Why r u baking them ???


----------



## haysie (24/12/10)

I bake all my bottles after drinking, a quick rinse, foil on top, oven at 210deg for 75 min, sterile till i need them.


----------



## MattC (24/12/10)

U mean to prepare them for reuse??

Peel the label off first, they are the easiest label i have come across to remove, with a crown seal, great for bottling some higher Alc beers!!

Cheers


----------



## haysie (24/12/10)

MattC said:


> U mean to prepare them for reuse??
> 
> Peel the label off first, they are the easiest label i have come across to remove, with a crown seal, great for bottling some higher Alc beers!!
> 
> Cheers



I wouldnt be baking them with beer in them. Yes reuse, tried too peel a few tonite, they peel ok.


----------



## MattC (25/12/10)

haysie said:


> I wouldnt be baking them with beer in them. Yes reuse, tried too peel a few tonite, they peel ok.



Why not, I feel more flavours come through when it warms up a little  

Yeah stupid question really, i was just clarifying as i had not heard of that technique before for reusing bottles, sounds good though.

If all labels were like the stone and wood labels, life would be easy. No soaking or scrubbing required.

Merry Xmas Haysie :beer: 

MattC


----------



## BitterBulldog (31/12/10)

have been buying this beer a lot the last few months....part of my x'mas day beers & this evening part of my new years beers 

$55 a case at Dans.

Got a couple of cases from Vintage Cellars a few months ago & they were $70!


----------



## Maxt (31/12/10)

BitterBulldog said:


> have been buying this beer a lot the last few months....part of my x'mas day beers & this evening part of my new years beers
> 
> $55 a case at Dans.
> 
> Got a couple of cases from Vintage Cellars a few months ago & they were $70!


Not sure about the Est. 2009 on the label....what does that mean? You are funky and new..or you have managed to be in business for a whole 12 months!


----------



## enuun (31/12/10)

Thats right... But it all went well after I went to Mrs P's =)



bum said:


> I read it as being that mclaren was the only micro on tap at Beer Deluxe.
> 
> Which is a pretty shabby state of affairs.


----------



## Jimbeer (1/1/11)

Currently enjoying pots of this at the railway in byron. Incredibly tasty and so easy to put down. Can not speak higher of this beer.


----------



## Hargie (1/1/11)

Maxt said:


> Not sure about the Est. 2009 on the label....what does that mean? You are funky and new..or you have managed to be in business for a whole 12 months!





...G'Day Matty, where exactly does it say Est 2009 ?...i'm looking at a bottle right now and i can't see it..? :huh: 

hope you had a top xmas /newyear with the fam...

Cheers
Scott


----------



## Maxt (1/1/11)

I was talking about the Mowbray ale beer label, Cougs.

I had a beer tasting session last night (complete with BJCP guidelines) with a few neighbours. Had 20 different beers from Dan Murphy's. Tried to get one Aussie micro and one international example of each style. I thought the Stone and Wood beers were great. The lager is really packing some punch and was one of the most highly rated.


----------



## Hargie (1/1/11)

...G'Day Jimbeer ,

thanks for the comments mate, i can guarantee you will not get fresher beer than this....i kegged that beer yesterday while the guy who delivers the beers to the Rails and Great Northern Hotels was watching on like an expectant dad while i filled the kegs....then straight on to the ute, straight into the Rails and straight into the punters glasses....just how beer should be...We also made an emergency delivery of Pacific Ale goodness to the Beach Hotel...the folks in town are absolutely ripping through our beer....and we just love it....

....now if only we could do something about the weather....enjoy your stay in our top little town Jimbeer...let me know on here if you want to have a quick look around the brewery....

Cheers 
Scott


----------



## Hargie (1/1/11)

Maxt said:


> I was talking about the Mowbray ale beer label, Cougs.
> 
> I had a beer tasting session last night (complete with BJCP guidelines) with a few neighbours. Had 20 different beers from Dan Murphy's. Tried to get one Aussie micro and one international example of each style. I thought the Stone and Wood beers were great. The lager is really packing some punch and was one of the most highly rated.




....thank you Brutha...your neighbours must have good taste....i love our little lager, it gets a little left in the Pacific Ale's shadow but absoluetly shines in its own right...

...had a huge New Years up at Brads with our families and Richard Watkins and his partner , 5 mini kegs of Wig & Pen beers and my Hefe, Dudley and Nutsack, all on tap , Brad had the guys from Plonk send up a box of goodies, sensational French wines and pizza oven cooked ham....didn't even get to the tequila and there was still a Cantillion gueze sitting in the esky this morning....man, what a nite :icon_cheers:


----------



## Siborg (1/1/11)

I grabbed a sixer of this last night (Draught Ale) and it went down a treat. I gave a few to my uneducated mates to try to enlighten them... I think it worked.


----------



## Jimbeer (1/1/11)

Hargie, I'm here with my girlfriend and we would absolutely love a tour around the brewery if that wouldn't put you out of your way too much


----------



## Hargie (1/1/11)

...no problem mate, i'll be back in the brewery Monday....give us a call and we'll work out a time... 

4 Boronia Place Byron Bay
(02)66855173
Cheers
Scott


----------



## Sydneybrewer (9/1/11)

had this for the first time tonight (sixer form dans) and have to say bloody beautiful.. couldnt fault it, easy drinking (even my extra dry drinking bud loved it), great aroma, just enough passionfruit on the pallet, well done beer, and p.s goes great with bbqed prawns :icon_cheers:


----------



## Snowdog (19/3/11)

A seemingly extra cloudy, extra hop aroma'd pint tasted good at the Pig & Whistle today!


----------



## PhantomEasey (31/7/11)

Bought a sixer of this on Friday night after hearing and reading a lot about the virtues of this amazing beer. Had a few friends over Saturday night and spent most of the evening with my nose buried in my glass - this beer has definitely put galaxy hops straight to the top of my hit list! :icon_drool2: 

I did somehow manage to keep a couple up my sleeve for some grilled flatty tails tonight, it's damn hard knowing they're sitting there


----------



## Wolfman (1/8/11)

This is simply the best beer around. Got a sixer last night to share with the father in law. He's not a big drinker but said he couldn't put it down. Hahaha then asked if I could make it? Well give it a go I said. 

Well done guys truley the best all round beer around!


----------

